# craigslist Rocky Mountain Cirrus circa 1990



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

this thing is like a time warp


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

NIce find.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

I still need to find one of those...

Very cool bike!


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

The low-profile brakes put it about 1991. Nice ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic pick up! Well done.


...and hey, whats that RM leaning up against back there?


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Fantastic pick up! Well done.
> 
> ...and hey, whats that RM leaning up against back there?


supercharged passat syncro wagon, I am just finishing it off


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rollercam said:


> supercharged passat syncro wagon, I am just finishing it off


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

now its a 1.8T


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Beware the 1.8 motor:
1st big problem: oil sludge plugging the waaay too small oil screen pick-up.
2nd big problem: timing belt will go after 80k, blowing the top end of the motor.
3rd: computers go crazy after engine blows. Took months to solve problems.
Found out all of the above the hard way with my 01 A4. Audi/volkwagen knows of all the problems, does little to fix or support them.

My bikes like my new Xterra much better!


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

no worries got it under control.

1. use synthetic oil and change the oil religously, since the oil capacity is so small use a large thermostatically controlled oil cooler.

2 replace your timing belt

3 I am runnings standalone engine management not factory stuff.

The 1.8t never had the same problems as it did in the 2 generation Audi A4 in comparisson to the 4 generation golf/jetta/bettle/Audi TT or 1st gen Audi A4 because they were so much lighter. using a 1.8L engine in a 3600lb car is not a good idea, hence the reason why the base model is now the 2.0L FSI. your simply asking to much of a 1.8L to get a heavy car like that moving.

I do appreciate the advice though!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

rollercam said:


> I do appreciate the advice though!


Are we talking gas here? I'm the happy owner of a 2002 Jetta TDI. I'll miss my Tacoma very much, but at close to 50MPG, I won't miss it for long....

Just wondering, if you knew, if this is gas only series of issues, or stuff my diesel will see too. I do know the belt was done, and when.

Sorry for the hijack, cool score on the bike, wish there was a better way to search craigslist, my northeastern city sucks for old school stuff


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

> Are we talking gas here? I'm the happy owner of a 2002 Jetta TDI. I'll miss my Tacoma very much, but at close to 50MPG, I won't miss it for long....
> 
> Just wondering, if you knew, if this is gas only series of issues, or stuff my diesel will see too. I do know the belt was done, and when.


definitely 1.8T gas, diesel timing belts are absolutely important though. your diesel should be a 1.9L. The only issues on the EARLY diesel engines were crank pulley keyway it wold shear and have the same effect as a timing belt snapping. other than that carbon in your intake manifold and an EGR (exhaust gas recirculation) delete to help prevent that carbon in the intake. diesel engines are industrial engines and when they are not towing or being driven with a serious load they tend to get a lot of soot in the variable vanes of your turbo and with the exhaust gas recirculation they tend to clog the intake too.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=711141

other than that they are great engines


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

rollercam said:


> your diesel should be a 1.9L.


Yep, I'm a real car geek, is it that obvious?  Thanks, I appreciate the input, luckily, I have a very competent mechanic, I'll ask him about that stuff. :thumbsup:

Looking at that link, I now know how my wife feels when I talk bike tech with friends around her....:eekster:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Beware the 1.8 motor:
> 1st big problem: oil sludge plugging the waaay too small oil screen pick-up.
> 2nd big problem: timing belt will go after 80k, blowing the top end of the motor.
> 3rd: computers go crazy after engine blows. Took months to solve problems.
> ...


really? 1.8 VW motors are the most reliable things here in brazil. tough as they come.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that bike has one keyword: stiff!

ouch...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> really? 1.8 VW motors are the most reliable things here in brazil. tough as they come.


Maybe it's just the 1.8 turbos. Big class action suit in the US on these (timing belt issue and oil pump-sludge issue), my car was 1 model year late to get in on it. Also, I change my own oil, always have, every 3,000 miles. (between the Audi dealer intervals).

In my opinion, Audi knew about certain problems, didn't offer recalls, just send dealers notifications, not consumers. I'll never buy another one.

By the way, nice Rocky!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Maybe it's just the 1.8 turbos. Big class action suit in the US on these (timing belt issue and oil pump-sludge issue), my car was 1 model year late to get in on it. Also, I change my own oil, always have, every 3,000 miles. (between the Audi dealer intervals).
> 
> In my opinion, Audi knew about certain problems, didn't offer recalls, just send dealers notifications, not consumers. I'll never buy another one.
> 
> By the way, nice Rocky!


VW had a 1.0 16v w/oil pump sludge trouble. i had one of those. changed oil regularly etc.. it went kapputt leaving me stranded in the midst of the worst highway ever, mid summer 100+ºF. i finnally got rid of that car last week after trying to sell it for months.
everybody wants the old fashioned 1.8 and 2.0s here.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Those dropouts look like the same ones that came on the Stratos. Is that frame welded in Japan with Yamakuni tubing? I cant tell from the stickers in the pics.

Keeping with the Audi/VW talk, I recently sold my 05 Allroad 2.7T. Probably the most fun and convienent car I've owned. The look on peoples faces as they were passed by a wagon doing triple digits, with a cargo box was always priceless. Too bad she was so thirsty. The K04's and APR software(and a lead foot) didn't help.:thumbsup: 

Here she is with a large capacity dryer.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, I'm a real car geek, is it that obvious?  Thanks, I appreciate the input, luckily, I have a very competent mechanic, I'll ask him about that stuff. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking at that link, I now know how my wife feels when I talk bike tech with friends around her....:eekster:


My post was not meant to make you feel stupid, my I started working on cars as an extension of being a bike mechanic. It just seems like anything I want done costs to much and gets messed up by incompetent people who profess to know what they are doing.

other than that it is easy to get a lemon from any manufacturer, the 1.8T can be great or crap. VWAG is starting to get its act in gear, I think people will see alot of changes in the reliability polls in the next few years.

That Audi Allroad is sick, APR has to be one of the best for good reliable software. I have a thing for fast wagons. I have had some really irritated people who keep try over and over to beat you and expect a different result every time they try, its pretty funny!

here is my wagon in action


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

CL is something else. I was going back and forth with the guy selling this a few months ago. Too small for me...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool bike, couldn't you just have raised the seatpost?:thumbsup:


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

GonaSovereign said:


> CL is something else. I was going back and forth with the guy selling this a few months ago. Too small for me...


nice, where are you located?

if that was still for sale I would pick it up


----------



## bombzaway (Jan 21, 2008)

Syncro-Rocky combo is invincible!


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

supersano said:


> Syncro-Rocky combo is invincible!


nice! is that a quantum syncro?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

rollercam said:


> nice, where are you located?
> 
> if that was still for sale I would pick it up


Send me a PM and I'll find his e-mail.

G

Edit: the guy is in Toronto. I PMed you his address.


----------



## bombzaway (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup - sold mine years ago but loved it, like a giant awd rabbit gti. Bikes looked really, really good on top.


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple of beautiful bikes there, did one of you guy's end up getting the Rocky Summit?


----------

